# Garlic....yuk



## elaine l (Jan 12, 2009)

Am I the only one here that doesn't like garlic?  I don't like the smell of it or the taste of it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't like it either, Elaine. Do you like onions?


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have heard of your kind, but have never met one of you.OMGHI2U2BBQLETS GET READY TO RUMBLEThis does not computeDanger Will Robinson


----------



## elaine l (Jan 12, 2009)

I do like onions.  I feel like everything now has so much garlic in it that it takes over the flavor of everything.  I guess that is why I like to make my own meals!


----------



## Glorie (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, I've never heard anybody say that before, lol  I wouldn't be able to exist without garlic or onions!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't like onions but I cook with them now because they do add a flavor and aroma to meals that my family loves. But garlic? Just like you, Elaine, I can't taste or smell anything else when there is garlic in a food.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 12, 2009)

I have Asian blood so I have to like garlic. No choice... :p
As far as onions go I have to have sliced raw onions on my burgers or they ain't burgers.


----------



## Scotch (Jan 12, 2009)

We go through 1 to 2 heads of garlic per week. It's essential in Italian, French, Mexican, Greek, Chinese, Thai, Indian, BBQ, and just about every other main dish, side dish, soup, or casserole I make. And if a recipe calls for 2 cloves, I use 3. 

Love garlic, and it's good for the heart, too!

As for onions, I probably use an average or 3 or 4 per week. I can't imagine cooking without it. Why would anyone want to eat a hamburger or taco without raw onions?


----------



## elaine l (Jan 12, 2009)

I am Italian but I don't use it, well sometimes when cooking for others and the recipe calls for it.  I don't even own a "bulb" of the wretched stuff!


----------



## qmax (Jan 12, 2009)

I can't believe this post is in a cooking forum.

I'll bet the only cuisines that don't use garlic are Scandinavian and Eskimo.


----------



## elaine l (Jan 12, 2009)

Well it doesn't have to a type of cuisine that uses it or doesn't.  I just don't like it so I use other things to flavor recipes.


----------



## qmax (Jan 12, 2009)

elaine l said:


> Well it doesn't have to a type of cuisine that uses it or doesn't.  I just don't like it so I use other things to flavor recipes.



Whatever floats your boat (or doesn't).

I can  eat it raw.  One of my favorite condiments is Lebanese toum, which is basiclly garlic pureed with a little oil and lemon juice.


----------



## elaine l (Jan 12, 2009)

gmax, you're like my daughter.  She is just beginning to cook and loves garlic.  Her food tastes more like, garlic with broccoli, garlic with beef, garlic with bread.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 12, 2009)

My sister in law is Italian and she's a heavy garlic user, in fact she uses too much.  I told her that once and she accused me of knowing nothing about cooking (which is true).  

Elaine, may I have the pleasure of breathing on you?


----------



## qmax (Jan 12, 2009)

elaine l said:


> gmax, you're like my daughter.  She is just beginning to cook and loves garlic.  Her food tastes more like, garlic with broccoli, garlic with beef, garlic with bread.




She can cook for me anytime.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 12, 2009)

Scotch said:


> We go through 1 to 2 heads of garlic per week. It's essential in Italian, French, Mexican, Greek, Chinese, Thai, Indian, BBQ, and just about every other main dish, side dish, soup, or casserole I make. And if a recipe calls for 2 cloves, I use 3.
> 
> Love garlic, and it's good for the heart, too!
> 
> As for onions, I probably use an average or 3 or 4 per week. I can't imagine cooking without it. Why would anyone want to eat a hamburger or taco without raw onions?




*You hit it right on the head.  Garlic is an essential ingredient in all of those ethnic foods and many American foods.  I can't get by without it or onions for that matter.  It's what gives food that extra flavor.  I'm willing to bet that if I served you garlic haters a dish containing garlic you wouldn't even know it.  

I've told this story before:  My friends hate the thought of anchovies much less eating them.  They think I make awesome spaghetti sauce.  I put 3 anchovies in every batch.  They don't know and will NEVER know if I can help it.  *


----------



## elaine l (Jan 12, 2009)

roadfix said:


> My sister in law is Italian and she's a heavy garlic user, in fact she uses too much.  I told her that once and she accused me of knowing nothing about cooking (which is true).
> 
> Elaine, may I have the pleasure of breathing on you?





Go ahead....I am holding my nose!


----------



## qmax (Jan 12, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *You hit it right on the head.  Garlic is an essential ingredient in all of those ethnic foods and many American foods.  I can't get by without it or onions for that matter.  It's what gives food that extra flavor.  I'm willing to bet that if I served you garlic haters a dish containing garlic you wouldn't even know it.
> 
> I've told this story before:  My friends hate the thought of anchovies much less eating them.  They think I make awesome spaghetti sauce.  I put 3 anchovies in every batch.  They don't know and will NEVER know if I can help it.  *



Pasta tossed with garlic and anchovies sauteed in a good olive oil is spectacular.


----------



## elaine l (Jan 12, 2009)

DramaQueen,  I am sure that I have had many dishes that did contain garlic and didn't know it but when I can taste it, I don't like it.


----------



## rjx (Jan 12, 2009)

In many dishes, garlic is as essential to me as salt and pepper. In those dishes I am not after a noticeable garlic flavor, or aroma. What I try to accomplish is a background flavor. Something subtle, to support and enhance the flavors of the dish.


----------



## rjx (Jan 12, 2009)

qmax said:


> Pasta tossed with garlic and anchovies sauteed in a good olive oil is spectacular.



I made that last night!

Olive oil + 2 teaspoons minced garlic, 3 anchovy fillets (melted, for those who don't know), red pepper flake, chopped basil, butter, freshly grated parmesan cheese. Tossed with spaghetti. YUMMY!


----------



## marigeorge (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh my, I am so sorry there are folks out there that don't like garlic! More for us that can't live without it!


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 12, 2009)

qmax said:


> Pasta tossed with garlic and anchovies sauteed in a good olive oil is spectacular.



*You betcha!!  /But I have to go along with the garlic haters.   If you don't like garlic and can taste it then it ruins the dish for you and it's NOT a good thing.*


----------



## miniman (Jan 12, 2009)

I like garlic in my dishes but I do tell my students that is a flavour and you can have as much or as little aas you want in your dish.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 12, 2009)

marigene said:


> Oh my, I am so sorry there are folks out there that don't like garlic! More for us that can't live without it!


 

Here, here. I'm with ya, marigene. And onions and shallots and salt and pepper.

Some eat to live
Some live to eat.

One of my bucket list items is the Gilroy Garlic Festival!
(although I don't know if I'd do the garlic ice cream)


----------



## Toots (Jan 12, 2009)

I love garlic.  I like it roasted and smeared on good bread with olive oil.  YUM.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 12, 2009)

Besides cooking I keep a sack of garlic hanging near the front entrance of my business to keep the evil spirits out.  It works.  We've never had an evil spirit enter our business.  Not once.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 12, 2009)

roadfix said:


> Besides cooking I keep a sack of garlic hanging near the front entrance of my business to keep the evil spirits out.  It works.  We've never had an evil spirit enter our business.  Not once.


Would it work on evil in-laws?


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 12, 2009)

Garlic keeps away vampires, skeeters and has good health benefits.  On the down side my old lady won't kiss me after too much garlic.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 12, 2009)

Lefty, have you not learned anything? The secret is to make your partner eat it too. Or, at least dab alittle behind each ear! Then they can't smell it! LOL!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 12, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> Lefty, have you not learned anything? The secret is to make your partner eat it too. Or, at least dab alittle behind each ear! Then they can't smell it! LOL!



She eats it too, maybe its the Irish Whisky  I have after.  I want to create a garlic cologne or perfume.   But that should be a new thread.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 12, 2009)

I hope all you non-garlic folks understand I am just kidding.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 12, 2009)

Lefty7887 said:


> I hope all you non-garlic folks understand I am just kidding.


 
That's a shame -we're not!


----------



## roadfix (Jan 12, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Would it work on evil in-laws?


Doesn't matter, it'll work on anything evil.  Try it next time.


----------



## crockalley (Jan 12, 2009)

Did you hear about that town in Iowa that's using garlic salt to de-ice the roads?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep.  Tone's spice company donated a huge quantity of their garlic salt (expired, I think) and the jurisdiction mixed it with their road salt.  There was a great news report on it.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 12, 2009)

Great idea. Get the _stink_ off some of those _rotten_ drivers off the road! LOL!


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 12, 2009)

I've mentioned this before, but it was a couple of years ago.  For you newer members, pull up your chair, get something to drink, and read.

I used to be a cook at a country club up in Michigan.  For several years, I was the person that had to do the action stations for the weekly Family Style dinner.  Two of those action stations were a saute station, Pasta, and Stir-fry.  Of course, both require some garlic.

One night, I had an older couple come in.  As they were led to their table, they walked by me, and gentleman asked me if there was any way I could do my action station back in the kitchen.  Apparently, he was so horribly allergic to garlic that he couldn't even tolerate the smell of it.  Sadly, I was not able to fulfill his request, as the bulk of doing a station like that is the visual aspect of watching the cook actually make the dish, plus being able to pick your own toppings.

I can fully understand that some people just cannot tolerate the smell/taste of garlic.  At the country club I currently work at, I am probably the only cook that takes food allergies seriously.  Whenever I get a ticket back where someone has dictated "no butter" or "no diary", etc., I usually start going over that order with a fine-toothed comb.  I usually have to clarify with the waiter whether or not this person is in fact allergic, because there is usually one or two other items on their plate that gets diary.  I also have a few folks that are allergic to shellfish, and one young girl that has a gluten allergy.

All of that said, I am just the opposite of the OP.  I absolutely LOVE garlic and onions.  I just cannot cook an entree without those two.

About two months ago we realized that my MIL couldn't handle the pre-minced, packaged garlic that I had been buying.  There is a preservative in that product that drove her chemistry nuts.  Once I switched to fresh garlic, problem solved.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 12, 2009)

Garlic is essential to cooking and to living a great life...


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 12, 2009)

AllenOK said:


> ...One night, I had an older couple come in.  As they were led to their table, they walked by me, and gentleman asked me if there was any way I could do my action station back in the kitchen.  Apparently, _*he was so horribly allergic to garlic*_ that he couldn't even tolerate the smell of it.  Sadly, I was not able to fulfill his request, as the bulk of doing a station like that is the visual aspect of watching the cook actually make the dish, plus being able to pick your own toppings.
> 
> _*I can fully understand that some people just cannot tolerate the smell/taste of garlic.*_...  At the country club I currently work at, _*I am probably the only cook that takes food allergies seriously*_.  Whenever I get a ticket back where someone has dictated "no butter" or "no diary", etc., *I usually start going over that order with a fine-toothed comb*.  I usually have to clarify with the waiter whether or not this person is in fact allergic, because there is usually one or two other items on their plate that gets diary. * I also have a few folks that are allergic to shellfish, and one young girl that has a gluten allergy.*



Thanks for beating me to the punch here Allen.  I love garlic as much as the next person.  But that aside, I really pay attention to people like Elaine and Fisher's Mom, as well as those with an allergy.  When I was at culinary school one morning before I left for class I was watching a show on the Food Network and it mentioned that a woman had a severe allergy to onions and garlic.  The host showed her how to make her own condiments because EVERYTHING on the shelf contains one or the other or both.  I was very interested seeing as I was planning to specialize in special diets.

That night it was my turn to be a server and we had a special party in that night.  It was noted that two people were vegetarians so our chef instructor one of the staff make some spring rolls.  She of course used teriyaki and other bottled sauces, plus some onions and garlic in the rolls themselves.  When the people arrived (an hour late) it turned out there were three vegetarians and two were allergic to onions and garlic.  Well I ran into the kitchen, told the chef - he asked if I knew about the allergy and said I just learned about it that day.  He rolled his eyes (my knowledge of this stuff constantly baffled him) and he told me to tell the student how to make the dish again.  

I have since read up on it and this can be very serious and for anyone who is allergic or just doesn't like onion and/or garlic, they are everywhere.

At camp I also came across someone who was seriously allergic to mushrooms (now I can't imagine life without them, even more than garlic!).  We had to make sure that NOTHING was cooked for three days with mushrooms and that anything that was in contact with mushrooms was not used.  

I know I might sound off track, but all kidding aside, garlic can kill more than just vampires.  I find when I am catering I always make sure I have some food that does not contain garlic and onions just in case.

Then on the weird side, we had a rodent problem in our old house and they were everywhere, in every cupboard but one.  I soon realized it was because I had a huge container of granulated garlic (super potent) and it seemed to scare them away!

Okay, end of my lecture!


----------



## texherp (Jan 12, 2009)

Funny this topic was brought up, I was just thinkin' how lately I've been really turned off by garlic.  Don't know why, I guess I OD'd on it somewhere down the line.  It's really brought to my attention how much garlic we actually use everyday though.  I even forwent planting garlic this winter in the garden and opted for more onions.


----------



## JoeV (Jan 12, 2009)

Just when I thought I had mastered the _"mutant genes"_ list....


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 12, 2009)

Lefty7887 said:


> I have heard of your kind, but have never met one of you.OMGHI2U2BBQLETS GET READY TO RUMBLE This does not computeDanger Will Robinson


 
I LoL'd


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 13, 2009)

snack_pack85 said:


> I LoL'd



Thanks, I will defend my garlic till the death.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Jan 13, 2009)

I couldn't imagine cooking without garlic and onions.
They begin almost every soup and stew.
Have you tried roasted garlic? Sweet and creamy.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 13, 2009)

I grew up loving garlic, then didn't like it, now I am back to loving it as long as it is fresh chopped and minced by me. I think that plays a part in it, too much processed garlic or just plain too much garlic in everything and I think you OD and need to take a break from it for awhile.
I use that approach to most meals in my house, trying to 'theme' them from month to month or try new ones to keep any one meal from cropping up too much, LOL.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have been on a scambled egg kick lately where I microplane 1 small cloved of garlic into 2 eggs with a pinch of salt and fresh black pepper, I then scamble this mixture for a wonderful hearty scrambled eggs.  YUMMY!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 13, 2009)

I put dill on mine with the salt and pepper, the garlic is too much for me on eggs. Then again eggs can be too much for me most of the time, LOL.


----------

